# So I'm getting consistent shots. Consistently bad.



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Still at the beginning of a journey so I know it should get better but damn I'm wasting so much coffee trying.

Setup is a 2006 classic bought from an enthusiast who's added a PID and brought the pressure down to 9 bar. A sage grinder Pro and an IMS basket for the standard filter. I thought buying a leveller tool would suffice but maybe that's a mistake so struggling with the plastic tamper for now.

The two consistents are coffee that tastes yuk and no more than a mm or two of crema. I'm using fresh beans from roasters on here and grinding immediately before. I can't distinguish yet bitter/sour but as soon as the coffee hits the tip of my tongue I'm wincing. Am not concerned yet about flavour notes, I hope that will come in time. But I want a better coffee than my pod machine can produce.

I've recorded some results - what stands out from these?

Grind/coffee in/coffee out/timing

8/18g/30g/90s

9/16g/30g/50s

10/15g/31g/22s

10/18g/29g/60s

12/16g/33g/26s

I just want a nice coffee worthy of the £500 plus I've so far spent


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

You should get a proper tamper.

Motta do a nice one for £20.

The basket is rated for 18g? Stick to that as a fixed so as to not have too many variables.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> You should get a proper tamper.
> Motta do a nice one for £20


If that's the only difference between good and bad I'll be on it.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Blue_Cafe said:
> 
> 
> > You should get a proper tamper.
> ...


 I wish it was that easy :classic_laugh:

It's a common problem and oft asked on the forum. There are an awful lot of tweaks and hacks one can do but believe getting the basics right first is key.

Make sure the machine is clean and working well.

Make sure you are using it correctly.

Make sure you are doing the core processes correctly.

Do those and you will have a much better chance of success.

There are some recent threads asking this and each one has much agreement and disagreement lol.

Dose sticks out as a common issue as does unessesary complications.

Best of luck.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

I think what stands out for me is the change in dose every time. That's going to make it hard to tweak. Also your ratios are changing every time too.

What size basket are you using? I'd start by just using the stated dose (unless that's feeling too full) and always aim for the same output. Start at 1:2, get it running within an acceptable timing, then adjust based on what you taste.

So for example if it's an 18g IMS basket, always dose 18g, aim for 36 out and dial in until you're in the 25-30 second range.

Of all the variables to change, change the dose last, keep it completely consistent and stick to that 18g (if that's what your going for).

Start by tweaking the grind, if you're struggling the get a decent shot then try adjusting the output a bit (maybe try 18:40 or so), then if you're really struggling still report back and we can see what other variables might be playing into it 😊


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Good point about the inconsistent variables. It's an 18g basket so I'll stick to that from here and see.

Is there usually a stand out for consistently getting no crema?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Good point about the inconsistent variables. It's an 18g basket so I'll stick to that from here and see.
> 
> Is there usually a stand out for consistently getting no crema?


 Stale beans and at extremes, too coarse a grind.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Blue_Cafe said:


> Stale beans and at extremes, too coarse a grind.


Well it's not staleness then and confident I'm not too course 

Something I missed asking. Inside the portafilter is a small black plastic piece. Instructions I have don't give much away.

What's it for and should I be using it in this setup?


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

darsuke said:


> Well it's not staleness then and confident I'm not too course
> 
> Something I missed asking. Inside the portafilter is a small black plastic piece. Instructions I have don't give much away.
> 
> What's it for and should I be using it in this setup?


Sounds like you're using a pressurised portafilter. Post a pic.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> Well it's not staleness then and confident I'm not too course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok. That's the Crema pin.

The Gaggia instructions are rather poor :classic_laugh:

So, are you using the pressurised or unpressurized baskets?

Do you know what they are?

You need to use the unpressurized baskets if you are grinding your self


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

What beans are they exactly? 
And when were they roasted?

My favourite beans produce very little crema but taste amazing. 
So don't go on crema.

If they are light roasted I am going to say the grinder may be causing some of the problems. 
Are you filling the hopper or single dosing?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Or could be single origin beans that *may* not produce an awful lot of crema (which is not a good indicator of a good shot at all even taste wise crema is harsh, which is why is often stirred into the espresso before tasting)

To rule this an bean freshness out name the beans and age of use since roasting.

Timing is a bit of a herring in that you can also get tasty shots at longer ratios (18g in to 45 / 54 etc out ) which will go beyond the oft quoted 25-30 seconds which you may want to treat as a really loose guide, using taste as a guide.

Sounds like you getting plenty of things to have a go at, always return to consistent dose in and out with grind level changes in the first instance; your taste buds are your best tool here ( sounds like you also got portafilter issues to contend with as well!)

Hope of help

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Oh and to 2nd a comment above, a proper tamper making sure it is 58.something (.3 or .4 will be fine just bear in mind some of the generic branded supposedly 58's can be smaller than 58 which will be pointless in an IMS basket). Will help with consistency, ruling out another potential inconsistency, once got throw the plastic tamper in the recycling as will not help.

John


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Also don't use the plastic pin if using non pressurised baskets.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks guys. The included baskets were pressurised so I bought the IMS but is there such a thing as pressurised portafilters? I didn't know that but haven't used the pin with the new basket.

I don't want to worry much about crema as taste is obviously important. Just thought as I'm getting none that might point to my errors.

I started with pact beans and now on these black cat Rwanda roasted on 27 July.

So far I'm only single dosing the hopper.

Thanks everyone for chiming in.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

darsuke said:


> Thanks guys. The included baskets were pressurised so I bought the IMS but is there such a thing as pressurised portafilters? I didn't know that but haven't used the pin with the new basket.
> 
> I don't want to worry much about crema as taste is obviously important. Just thought as I'm getting none that might point to my errors.
> 
> ...


 Is that all old coffee oils in the portafilter? If so, that'll probably make your shots taste bitter as hell!

I'd suggest giving it a proper clean with some espresso cleaning powder and get something that'll fit inside the spouts to give a proper clean out.

Beans are good and within the right time frame for good espresso, so should be able to get good results with a bit of experimenting ????


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Is that all old coffee oils in the portafilter? If so, that'll probably make your shots taste bitter as hell!
> I'd suggest giving it a proper clean with some espresso cleaning powder and get something that'll fit inside the spouts to give a proper clean out.


It is. I assumed it would arrive a bit cleaner and I have actually improved that with just soapy water. The cleaning solutions haven't arrived yet. But I was also considering replacing the filter with a new bottomless. Haven't decided on that yet.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

darsuke said:


> jaffro said:
> 
> 
> > Is that all old coffee oils in the portafilter? If so, that'll probably make your shots taste bitter as hell!
> ...


 I read your original comment about crema and you specifically said "no crema". Others have pointed to beans, roast, etc, but iianm, you should still get something. Zero crema is likely a failure in the process somewhere.

Taste is key as always. So not something to worry about too much atm.

There is no such thing as a pressurised portafilter. Pressurised is referring to the basket which restricts flow by only having a small hole. (Pump generates pressure based on its flow rate. .)

Be careful with cleaning solutions. Do your research. The Gaggia is an aluminium boiler block and some well advised cleaners actually damage it. Never use citric acid. Use Gaggias own would be my advice. Same for degreaser and descaler.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

darsuke said:


> jaffro said:
> 
> 
> > Is that all old coffee oils in the portafilter? If so, that'll probably make your shots taste bitter as hell!
> ...


 put that pressurised basket away, together with the pin.

soak the PF into the cleaning solution when whatever you bought arrives. Assuming Puly Cafe.

God only knows what's behind the shower screen! 😢😬😳🤢

So, backflush the machine. Yes. Someone here may say you should not backflush because a video from Gaggia says so. Utter nonsense. If your machine has a 3 way valve (a 2006 model does have it) then you should backflush regularly. Also, the video from Gaggia says the water goes back into the boiler. No it doesn't. Utter nonsense. It won't as your machine has a 3 way valve.Different story for the 2015-2018 models.

When you get more comfortable with he machine, do consider removing the shower screen, dispersion plate and gasket. Who knows what you'll find in there in terms of coffee oils.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Gaggia's own descaler, Yes

Portafilter / basket / shower screen etc cleaner: Pulycaff, which you can buy in various sizes from well know internet sites and will last you years. Is a stronger version of a detergent (look up the details) so wont make any difference to the items you looking to clean.

John


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> put that pressurised basket away, together with the pin.
> soak the PF into the cleaning solution when whatever you bought arrives. Assuming Puly Cafe.
> God only knows what's behind the shower screen!
> So, backflush the machine. Yes. Someone here may say you should not backflush because a video from Gaggia says so. Utter nonsense. If your machine has a 3 way valve (a 2006 model does have it) then you should backflush regularly. Also, the video from Gaggia says the water goes back into the boiler. No it doesn't. Utter nonsense. It won't as your machine has a 3 way valve.Different story for the 2015-2018 models.
> When you get more comfortable with he machine, do consider removing the shower screen, dispersion plate and gasket. Who knows what you'll find in there in terms of coffee oils.


The actual machine has been thoroughly cleaned and dismantled by the seller for the innards and refurbished with newer seals. I've no doubt the insides are as clean as can be when I got it.

It is Puly that's arriving and only used the IMS since that arrived.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

johnealey said:


> Gaggia's own descaler, Yes
> 
> Portafilter / basket / shower screen etc cleaner: Pulycaff, which you can buy in various sizes from well know internet sites and will last you years. Is a stronger version of a detergent (look up the details) so wont make any difference to the items you looking to clean.
> 
> John


 https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/puly-caff-plustm-powder-espresso-machine-cleaner-370g-p-2345.html



> *Puly Caff is not advised on machines equipped with aluminium filter basket and aluminium porta filter.*


 As I said to the OP, One should do your own research before straying away from OEM advise.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

darsuke said:


> The actual machine has been thoroughly cleaned and dismantled by the seller for the innards and refurbished with newer seals. I've no doubt the insides are as clean as can be when I got it.
> 
> It is Puly that's arriving and only used the IMS since that arrived.


 Have you a blank disk?


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Have you a blank disk?


Yeah I bought one same time as the IMS though not used it so far.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> https://www.maxicoffee.com/en-gb/puly-caff-plustm-powder-espresso-machine-cleaner-370g-p-2345.html
> 
> As I said to the OP, One should do your own research before straying away from OEM advise.


 Gaggia PF is made of chrome plated brass. The basket is stainless steel. The dispersion screen is indeed aluminium.


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Gaggia PF is made of chrome plated brass. The basket is stainless steel. The dispersion screen is indeed aluminium.


 As is the shower holder and the boiler.

Which is why Gaggia don't advise backflushing, but we've had that disagreement before huh.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't think when you use backflush disk, it pushes water back into the boiler.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Blue_Cafe said:


> As is the shower holder and the boiler.
> 
> Which is why Gaggia don't advise backflushing, but we've had that disagreement before huh.


 The water will not go back to the boiler! But the dispersion screen, yes, I take your point. Although You are not soaking the shower screen, you are just backflushing, and that's only very short bursts, which dries out very quickly. Ever wondered why the stainless steel shower screen doesn't get corroded even though it's in contact with the dispersion screen?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Blue_Cafe - you need to accept the water does not go back to the boiler, not if it has a 3 way valve!

Edit: also, people here have been backflushing their Classics for ages. Machine going strong. Look at the OP's one, 2006! If you don't backflush, how will you keep the solenoid free of coffee oils build up? Maybe Gaggia wants you to take the machine back for servicing? To their own advantage?


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Let's agree to disagree :good:


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

darsuke said:


> Setup is a 2006 classic bought from an enthusiast who's added a PID and brought the pressure down to 9 bar. A sage grinder Pro and an IMS basket for the standard filter. I thought buying a leveller tool would suffice but maybe that's a mistake so struggling with the plastic tamper for now.
> 
> 8/18g/30g/90s
> 
> ...


 Ok so since this post you've revealed you're using a pressurised basket.

There's no point discussing anything that came before if you're now using a normal basket.

There are such things as pressurised portafilters but I think the gaggia portafilter is normal.

The thing that stood out to me was the grinder and the plastic tamper.

I have the same coffee you're using and it's a solid medium roast, very easy to pull shots, good crema. Crema isn't a measure of quality though, even with the same coffee I can get different amounts of crema depending on the ratio I use and the pressures I hit.

So advice going forward aside from what has been mentioned RE cleaning the portafilter and backflushing:

Your grinder is not suitable for single dosing. Add enough for a few shots into the hopper at least and top it up with another dose before you grind. Also make sure you purge old grinds before a shot.

The coffee you're using requires quite a fine grind. Pulling to such low ratios with your grinder is probably not a good idea. I've found the coffee to be quite versatile between a 1:2 and 1:3 (beyond that it's ok just boring).

Make sure you are getting a fairly even bed of coffee before using the leveller.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Ok so since this post you've revealed you're using a pressurised basket.
> 
> There's no point discussing anything that came before if you're now using a normal basket.
> 
> ...


So I have a Motta tamper and cleaning solution arriving tomorrow. Backflush and descaling is already performed so shouldn't really be needed just yet. I'm using the unpressurised filter 18g version.

I'll try filling up the hopper more though.

What mistake have I been making there that's adding to my problem?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> I was also considering replacing the filter with a new bottomless. Haven't decided on that yet.


 This helps cleaning and seeing things as well, great investment easily resold and it's great to watch. 👍

As mention above the pressurized basket and pin - they go back in the box never to be seen again. Same comment goes for plastic tamper - and get one which fits your IMS basket 58.4 mm i think from memory these too are investments and can be resold. For some reason i like Motta's tampers.



darsuke said:


> The actual machine has been thoroughly cleaned and dismantled by the seller for the innards and refurbished with newer seals. I've no doubt the insides are as clean as can be when I got it.


 The photo of the PF suggests that the insides also may not be clean, and it doesn't take long for oils and fines to congeal, above the shower screen including the waste exit via the three way solenoid valve. Espresso is hot sticky oily slightly diluted mud! 😹

If you don't back flush, the exit won't clean itself, manually cleaning it and the blocked solenoid is a proper job. The only excuse for not cleaning something is not having it imho..

If you need proof collect the exit material from black flushing and you will be convinced.

It also helps a bit to flush some water through the cleaned PF after pulling each shot.

BUT - you *can* damage a machine by putting excessive cleaner in the blank basket (clogging up the solenoid valve) - you probably need a quarter of a teaspoon at most. I'm in the habit of removing shower screens and shower block frequently, it takes less than 5 minutes. I do mine after about every 10-20 shots (a week), and then backflush with the screen and block out. If you have not had the screen off and cleaned it - you will need to do it.

You haven't mentioned what water you use, how does the water taste coming out of the machine (with no PF)?

If you can post a video of the process, that will help too. It's not easy at the start. 👍


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

darsuke said:


> So I have a Motta tamper and cleaning solution arriving tomorrow. Backflush and descaling is already performed so shouldn't really be needed just yet. I'm using the unpressurised filter 18g version.
> 
> I'll try filling up the hopper more though.
> 
> What mistake have I been making there that's adding to my problem?


 Oh ok, it wasn't clear from the subsequent posts you were using a proper basket for those shots...

Well is your dose consistent? I'm surprised to see such dramatic swings in shot time for small dose alterations. Is the "coffee in" weight the weight in the basket or is it what you put into the grinder?

Keep your dose consistent. 18g works with my 18g VST so use whatever dose your basket is designed to hold. If it comes too high (possible with a different grinder and grind setting) decrease the dose until you can lock the portafilter in without disturbing the puck.

As for mistakes well, a ratio that you will really struggle to hit with your grinder (and probably struggle with anything but a very good flat burr grinder). And the lack of proper tamper. You may also be making mistakes in distribution but that's a guess, it could be perfect for all I know.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

@Agentb

Lots to learn yes and I don't want perfection either.

It's the Motta 58.4 tamper I'm getting so I made one right choice it seems 

I hear ya about the portafilter v insides. But the conversations with the seller have me trust the insides are immaculate for such a machine. I'll do a backflush all the same to get practise in.

I haven't tasted the water! Do you mean just run water into a cup and taste? I'm afraid I'm using council pop water as that was one rabbit hole I didn't want to venture down. Not needing perfection remember


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Is the "coffee in" weight the weight in the basket or is it what you put into the grinder?
> Keep your dose consistent.


I'm going to focus on a consistent dose for the next experiment. I've been weighing the beans into the hopper and then checking again what goes into the basket. The differences are usually very close but I'll look at this too.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

darsuke said:


> @ajentb
> 
> Lots to learn yes and I don't want perfection either.
> 
> ...


 Yorkshire water is probably good. Best to check anyway.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> Do you mean just run water into a cup and taste?


 Exactly that. A clear shot glass would be better so you can see as well.



darsuke said:


> I'm afraid I'm using council pop water


 Well water is the major ingredient by volume, and poor quality water is the enemy of espresso machines. I'd rather buy good water than lots of descaling, some parts of the country do have good water - sadly where i live it's far from suitable. 👍


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

Agentb said:


> This helps cleaning and seeing things as well, great investment easily resold and it's great to watch. 👍
> 
> As mention above the pressurized basket and pin - they go back in the box never to be seen again. Same comment goes for plastic tamper - and get one which fits your IMS basket 58.4 mm i think from memory these too are investments and can be resold. For some reason i like Motta's tampers.
> 
> ...


 If you are backflushing, I like your process of doing it with the shower screen and holder at least removed. It resolves one of my biggest issues with backflushing the Gaggia in that you are pushing all of the crud in the shower area back up the pipes. Removing them is a good idea :good:


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

I recorded this shot but it's too big to upload here.

https://streamable.com/x8ovei

OK so this time I've added more beans to the hopper. I've tasted the water straight from the boiler and it's seems pleasant without any harsh taints. I've done a back flush (without cleaner) to see only clear water coming back out the pipe. I've dosed 18g into the filter, my grinds at 12 and I stopped when the shot reached the line. This was at 39 seconds and gave 31g of coffee.

Taste is still a bit meh.

Does it appear I stopped too soon on this one? Unfortunately I can't get scales under while pulling the shot.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Probably grind a little coarser and go to a longer ratio.

You should check your water quality really. High alkalinity can mute acidity. Depending on where you are in Yorkshire your water may be ideal it may not. Just go to your water supplier website and look for a water report for your postcode.

I could get blueberry in one shot and boozy lime and chocolate in another depending on how I pull the shot. You'll probably be limited to blueberry. Very delicate acidity. I'd imagine high alkalinity will kill it.

You should be making sure your whole machine has been given time to heat up (portafilter locked into group etc). Don't know how long it takes for you.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Probably grind a little coarser and go to a longer ratio.
> You should check your water quality really. High alkalinity can mute acidity. Depending on where you are in Yorkshire your water may be ideal it may not. Just go to your water supplier website and look for a water report for your postcode.
> I could get blueberry in one shot and boozy lime and chocolate in another depending on how I pull the shot. You'll probably be limited to blueberry. Very delicate acidity. I'd imagine high alkalinity will kill it.
> You should be making sure your whole machine has been given time to heat up (portafilter locked into group etc). Don't know how long it takes for you.


Came up moderately soft 39.4mg/l calcium and then a whole host of other values.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Look for bicarbonate or carbonate. Or just plain alkalinity. It might be under a "detailed" tab or similar. Or could be restricted to water reports of specific time periods.

What were the whole host of other values?


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Look for bicarbonate or carbonate. Or just plain alkalinity. It might be under a "detailed" tab or similar. Or could be restricted to water reports of specific time periods.
> What were the whole host of other values?


I can only seem to get it to produce calcium carbonate?

98.5 mg/l


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok. Just assume alkalinity is fine.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Ok. Just assume alkalinity is fine.


pH value?
7.5


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> Do you mean just run water into a cup and taste?


 Yes, i see you've tasted it. If there was some residue of cleaning products etc you would taste it.


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

Agentb said:


> Yes, i see you've tasted it. If there was some residue of cleaning products etc you would taste it.


Nope, it was a pleasant taste actually. Unlike my coffee skills 
Tried a couple more this morning without success. Tamper is arriving today so will see what difference that makes. Will be able to get that filter cleaned later as well. 

Sent from my BAH-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> Tried a couple more this morning without success. Tamper is arriving today so will see what difference that makes.


 New tamper will improve things. It will feel almost too tight at first, compared to the plastic one and your technique for holding and pressing will change.

You'll feel when it's right, and plenty of videos about tamping by better tampers than i. My only comment is a good tamper and tamping can't fix uneven distribution so spend a little bit of time getting the grinds even and levelish. I wish someone told me the importance of distribution early on.



darsuke said:


> 18g into the filter, my grinds at 12 and I stopped when the shot reached the line. This was at 39 seconds and gave 31g of coffee.


 Thanks for posting the video. I wondered before i saw it, if it showed you using the plastic tamper, and the before and after result in the PF, i even thought briefly to try it at home to see what happens with the plastic tamper. Fortunately i got distracted.😹 I have tried the Rwandan peaberries from BC and enjoyed them in April. My little notebook showed i was a bit courser grind setting than most although that proabably doesn't help. When you start you end up throwing a lot of shots away, some beans work better than others. Lighter roasts i found (still do) more difficult, but i do like them. With my old Gaggia MDF grinder only some medium roast beans worked well, some were easier than others.

For 18g I would normally expect 42-46g for my taste (42-45s). As mentioned earlier you need to able lock the portafilter in without disturbing the puck, and there needs to be some headroom for the coffee to expand - a 5p piece left on top of the puck should not leave an indent after closing.

I'd forgotten about the space a bottomless frees up you comfortably get scales, and a latte sized cup under the PF.

I noticed the PID i think is set at 93-94c (?) there will be an offset, (7 or 8c usually) can you check these values. 👍


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

@Agentb so I cleaned the portafilter with cafiza which brought it much much cleaner with no old coffee oils. Am a bit surprised then that it would have been sold uncleaned to me in the first place 

Also got the tamper so tried another shot this morning. I still found it unpleasant but drinkable as an americano.

I wonder if I just don't appreciate espressos? I wouldn't drink one at any point in the past, always with water or milk. Perhaps I'm tasting something I wouldn't like to begin with. I don't think I'd be making any coffee drink with as much as 18g of coffee either before getting this gaggia. I don't know. I do see on videos others pulling shots and appreciating what they taste. Maybe it's just me after all.

I didn't get your reference to the PID temperature? Seller added this for me at my request. I hope its a set and forget thing. So far I've only done an auto tune.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> I cleaned the portafilter with cafiza which brought it much much cleaner with no old coffee oils.


 I'm always amazed how quickly it gets dirty. You may find the shower screen is the same, you won't know until ...



darsuke said:


> I wonder if I just don't appreciate espressos?


 You didn't give any details of what happened, it is a chicken and egg thing, but pulling a short shot ristretto style (18g in 31g out), is certainly not what i'd call a common start point. You might prefer a darker roast. 👍


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

darsuke said:


> I didn't get your reference to the PID temperature?


 The PID can be set to a temperature. It looks from the video like a @MrShades version.

If so, the PID temperature displayed is NORMALLY 94 (?) an estimate at the group head (even though it is actually measured at the boiler) and normally an offset of 8C is applied to get there.

The parameters are SV - the temperature and PSB - offset (in the 0089 submenu) hth 👍


----------

